# Sunday Oink



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 29, 2008)

Cooked with Georges bro. Larry ( Hogs N Heat ) Had a blast. 1st in pork 2nd in chili. We came in 5th over all. It did rain most of the morning, But we got set up and kept kind of dry for the most part. My camera is MIA    Hope some one turned it in to lost and found.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats Pigs.  Sorry about the rain.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2008)

Where are the results for Sunday..How did the Good Smoke crew do


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 29, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Where are the results for Sunday..How did the Good Smoke crew do


Larry has the scores. I'll try to get a copy of them Tuesday.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 29, 2008)

6th overall  

Still had blast.  Our 1st place chicken wing from last year tanked (hit the bad table   ).  Got third chili, third for the pork tacos, forth sausage, and seven on the side dish.

This will be our last year in this comp, way too tired...

Great job from hogs n heat, and sorry didn't see the camera   

Park place GC
Second hand smokers RGC


----------

